# A suggested music addition...



## theosophe74 (Jun 16, 2004)

Now that Tivo and Yahoo! have an established partnership, I would like to recommend working to add Yahoo! Music to the list of music providers available through the Tivo interface.

Yahoo! Music has services similar to Live365, but it also has the added feature of being able to listen to your own personal radio station. The songs that you rate helps Yahoo! Music to decide what it should play for you on your station in the future. Think of it as Tivo for your music.

I couldn't think of a better complement to the Tivo service. I would love to be able to listen to my customized radio station through the audio output of my entertainment center, and to rate the songs that are played right from my TV to make my personal radio station even more personalized as I go.

Thanks for listening.

-Mike


----------



## mike3775 (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats a great idea


----------



## mergebow (Mar 28, 2003)

I agree. Great Idea!!


----------



## Everest (Jan 21, 2006)

but you can also do the same thing at 365, create your on radio station with your picks on it, then just listen to it via tivo.


----------



## srafail (Jan 13, 2004)

This would be a great feature that I've been wishing for awhile and when I saw the Yahoo relationship .. I thought it was going to happen.

Are there more Live365 users than Yahoo radio users? I think Tivo is missing the boat here ... I'm assuming the proper deal couldn't be struck.


----------



## mpacker99 (Feb 13, 2005)

theosophe74 said:


> Yahoo! Music has services similar to Live365, but it also has the added feature of being able to listen to your own personal radio station. The songs that you rate helps Yahoo! Music to decide what it should play for you on your station in the future. Think of it as Tivo for your music.


i must say i was quite surprised when i saw live36 instead of Yahoo Music (formerly launchcast)...currently everyone in our office has a paid subscription to Y!M, if they ever figure a way to get Y!M in my car....i'll by the car even if it is a Chevy  (sorry had to do that)...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

TMK, Y!M uses WMA DRM (playsforsure?), so I don't expect TiVo to play that service.


----------



## dalan81 (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm jumping in late, but am wondering the same thing. I've got Launchcast premium and would love to pipe it through my TiVo. The 365 quality (choice and sound) is not that great, so would hope Launchcast would be better.

It would definitely be a big factor in staying with TiVo vs. moving to cable provider's DVR when we move over to HDTV.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, I was surprised that TiVo went with a direct competitor of Yahoo! when they chose Live365 over LaunchCast. I, too, am a Yahoo! Music subscriber and it'd be nice to be able to listen to premium stations via TiVo.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You should really tell Yahoo, or Launchcast, etc - Yahoo created the Yahoo Weather and Photos apps, Live365 did the music app, Fandango did the movies app.

The Home Media Engine API is published any anyone can create HME applications - even you. There is nothing to stop Yahoo from creating a Yahoo Music HME application.

Getting it included by default means working with TiVo, but even if it isn't included by default you'd just have to enter the IP for the application - like with Apps.tv.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

how the hell can you have a listing for reggae and not have any bob marley? am i the only one that thinks this?


----------

